# what(if anything) do you want for Jalens expiring contract?



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

I'd just like to know.


I'm from portland, but don't let that limit your creativity.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Sorry, cap space is not for sale.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Draft Picks and good ones.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

You don't ask NY for expiring contracts. This team needs all of them.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

I'd take someone young just breaking into their prime


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

NOTHING!!!! The Knicks should not make anymore moves unless it's a young star on the verge of a breakout.

Play a strategic game for the Lebron/Wade/Bosh sweepstakes by keeping our young guys, but pay them accordingly without overpaying.

After these bad years, I think the fans could handle it, as long as we LIKE the players we have (Frye, Lee, Nate, Balkman, Crawford) and it's worth a shot at one of those superstars, even if the chance is 5% - it's WORTH it.

Time for you to do what you were supposed to do in 2002/2003 Dolan


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

jalen for darius and theo ...and thats all ...apparently the team has a roster spot available and a need for a 3rd string center ...although i think theo may very well outplay james.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Da Grinch said:


> jalen for darius and theo ...and thats all ...apparently the team has a roster spot available and a need for a 3rd string center ...although i think theo may very well outplay james.


Theo Ratliff??
He got traded to boston from portland already.
y'all can just have miles.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Tragedy said:


> NOTHING!!!! The Knicks should not make anymore moves unless it's a young star on the verge of a breakout.
> 
> Play a strategic game for the Lebron/Wade/Bosh sweepstakes by keeping our young guys, but pay them accordingly without overpaying.
> 
> ...



Once again, the CBA is structured to keep players with their respective teams. With these teams, players recieve greater security by being allowed the right to have a 6 year contract instead of 5 and the added benefit of a 15% yearly raise compared to just 10% prospective teams can offer. Personally, I don't believe in all the hype that these players MUST play in a big market city in order to position themselves for better endorsement deals. We live in an age where we can remain up-to-date and informed through laptops, computers, palm pilots, side kick's, etc. That is why I feel it's pointless in this day and age to have such archaic beliefs. In other words, we'd be shooting ourselves in the foot for nothing. Outside of Ben Wallace, there have been no major all-stars that have signed with other teams during the CBA era that come to mind. I don't expect to see either Lebron, Wade or Bosh coming to New York outside of a trade, in which case we'd big contracts to match their salaries. Besides, there are many more ways to win than to rely on those guys coming to our team.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

drexlersdad said:


> Theo Ratliff??
> He got traded to boston from portland already.
> y'all can just have miles.


I'd be willing to move Jamal Crawford and Jalen Rose for Raef LaFrentz and an unprotected first round pick in the 2007 draft. For all those Knick fans hyped up about cap space, we'd actually shave money off our payroll immediately since Rose and Crawford make about a combined $22 million and Lafrentz $11.8 million. I believe we'd need to add another contract to make things fairly balanced but since the Blazers are below the cap, they do not need to abide by the 15% (is it still?) rule teams over the cap have to. That means they can take on higher costing contracts. This benefit's both team's because the Blazers eventually lose Rose's $16 million contract at season's end and are left with a serviceable swingman to fill a position that's fairly weak for them. LaFrentz could be useful to us because as I mentioned before, Marbury and Francis work best with guys that are percentage shooters. At worst, we'd be stuck with Lafrentz's contract for 2 more seasons but avoid paying $30 million in luxury tax this season.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

TwinkieFoot said:


> I'd be willing to move Jamal Crawford and Jalen Rose for Raef LaFrentz and an unprotected first round pick in the 2007 draft. For all those Knick fans hyped up about cap space, we'd actually shave money off our payroll immediately since *Rose and Crawford make about a combined $22 million and Lafrentz $11.8 million.* I believe we'd need to add another contract to make things fairly balanced but since the Blazers are below the cap, they do not need to abide by the 15% (is it still?) rule teams over the cap have to. That means they can take on higher costing contracts. This benefit's both team's because the Blazers eventually lose Rose's $16 million contract at season's end and are left with a serviceable swingman to fill a position that's fairly weak for them. LaFrentz could be useful to us because as I mentioned before, Marbury and Francis work best with guys that are percentage shooters. At worst, we'd be stuck with Lafrentz's contract for 2 more seasons but avoid paying $30 million in luxury tax this season.


Sorry to burst your bubble, but that's 15 million less in free cap space than if we just kept Taylor and Rose. Talk about percentage shooters, Curry and Frye ain't bad.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Gotham2krazy said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble, but that's 15 million less in free cap space than if we just kept Taylor and Rose. Talk about percentage shooters, Curry and Frye ain't bad.


That's correct but at the same time we don't have to pay Crawford till the 2010-2011 season. I could see your point though because we could move a guy like Crawford for an expiring contract if we wanted to get rid of him. The main reason behind the deal was to position ourselves to get another first round draft pick for the 2007 draft that so many claim will be deep. Notice the keyword I mentioned was "unprotected" first round pick and figuring the Blazers situation, it would be a fairly high lottery pick at the expense of a few million dollars that don't hurt my pocket. Like I said before, we save $30 million off the bat which should equal the amount we'd save by just letting those guys expire so I believe it balances out well enough to make the deal.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

TwinkieFoot said:


> That's correct but at the same time we don't have to pay Crawford till the 2010-2011 season. I could see your point though because we could move a guy like Crawford for an expiring contract if we wanted to get rid of him. The main reason behind the deal was to position ourselves to get another first round draft pick for the 2007 draft that so many claim will be deep. Notice the keyword I mentioned was "unprotected" first round pick and figuring the Blazers situation, it would be a fairly high lottery pick at the expense of a few million dollars that don't hurt my pocket. Like I said before, we save $30 million off the bat which should equal the amount we'd save by just letting those guys expire so I believe it balances out well enough to make the deal.


If you want those picks so bad, the rumored K-Mart for Franchise could give us 2 or so. I mean it's being said that the Nuggets are being desperate and "forced" to trade K-mart for Francis. If that's the case, then why not make them give us some first rounders?


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Gotham2krazy said:


> If you want those picks so bad, the rumored K-Mart for Franchise could give us 2 or so. I mean it's being said that the Nuggets are being desperate and "forced" to trade K-mart for Francis. If that's the case, then why not make them give us some first rounders?


Because I like the potential of both Marbury and Francis together and because the Nuggets first round picks won't be as good as the Blazers. Another important question would be if the Nuggets still have first round picks? They been doing alot of trading moving those draft picks around, so I don't know if it's available for them to move even if they wanted to.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Because I like the potential of both Marbury and Francis together and because the Nuggets first round picks won't be as good as the Blazers. Another important question would be if the Nuggets still have first round picks? They been doing alot of trading moving those draft picks around, so I don't know if it's available for them to move even if they wanted to.


They just traded away 2 second round picks, they still have two first rounds :biggrin: . Let's just hope that they're desperate.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

drexlersdad said:


> Theo Ratliff??
> He got traded to boston from portland already.
> y'all can just have miles.


you are right i forgot.

salary purposes mean the knicks have to take a double digit million making player in return ....so raef and miles for jalen.

if there was a way for a miles for jalen swap i would do it in a minute.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Gotham2krazy said:


> They just traded away 2 second round picks, they still have two first rounds :biggrin: . Let's just hope that they're desperate.


I'm well aware of that in the JR Smith deal but I think they still owe draft picks from the Martin deal and dealing for first rounders years earlier.


----------

